# How Big?



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, I am new to everything goat, and am wondering how big a goat 'barn' needs to be. I plan to have two nigerian dwarf does, and alternate their breeding schedules, so the maximum total would be 2 adults (long term), 1-3 kids (short term).

I would like to build one big building for both goats and chickens and have a wall divider with the chicken run on the opposite side as the goat area. 

I want them to have enough room to stay inside if they want in the winter, but small enough that it could stay warm. 

I have a separate area for supplies, milking, ect. 

Should I build a seperate pen for the doe and kid(s) even if there is only one other doe? 

Oh, and one more question: is the ventilation like a chicken coop, cross ventilation up high, and no drafts, or is there a different way to do it that is better for goats?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome!

I would build a common area that is 6x6 or 8x8 and yes ventilation is as you discribed. 

Plan to have the devider between chickens and goats be a full wall because the chickens will fly over into the goats section. They can cohabitate but if that is the case make sure the goats cant get to the chickens food and that chickens cant poop in the goats water 

a kidding stall may or may not be necessary. I would plan on it though and see if it works into your design. With just two goats they usualy do fine kidding in their common area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome........Iceblink... :wave: ...so happy you are here.....I have to agree with stacey..... :wink:


----------



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you. That is actually smaller than I was thinking, but smaller is better, so great. 

I also have a question about windows. I plan on having windows in the chicken side, regular house type windows with screens and hardware cloth for added predator protection..... if the goats have windows will they try to get through the screens in the summer? 

Oh, and I saw a post where someone put strips of rubber across the door to the outside..... is it like that even in winter? Do goats keep warm enough in winter w/o added heat sources as long as there aren't any drafts?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as long as they get a good winter coat and have hay that they can eat the digesting process helps to keep them warm. Goats dont seem to mind the cold. Below freezing in the teens is a little tough on my guys but thats because we only get that cold for short periods of time and then its back in the 20s and 30s


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i dont usually use added heat for my goats, (except for babies and preg. does) and it gets down to -30. just make sure that your barn doesnt have big drafts. the rubber strips would would great - i use gunny sacks, but rubber would last longer.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I started with my first 2 mini's, we built a 10x10 shed and had 2 4x4 stalls in it.....plenty room for them and when the babies started to arrve those stalls were very handy. With my herd growing to 9, with 3 bucks, we added another 6 feet to the rear and my first and only buck had his own shed and I had storage space for hay. Just 2 years ago we added an 8x 16 foot addition, the boys got an extra 4x8 "run" type shed and my 6 girls have their "common" area, the original 10x10 now houses those same 2 kidding stalls as well as a milkstand and space for grain cans. The door to the does common area is "goat" sized in winter with plywood and come summer I can take off the wood and have a larger doorway.


----------

